# Whatever happened to "t.k. & mike"



## IM4MOPAR

WHATEVER HAPPENED TO THOSE GUYS? I STILL LAUGH FROM TIME TO TIME THINKING ABOUT SOME OF THEIR VIDEOS AND SONGS! MY MOST VIVID SONG IS.... EDDIE, EDDIE SALTER, KING OF THE 10 INCH BEARD!!!!LOL!!!:thumbup::whistling:


----------



## Dagwood

One of them, I think Mike, died. You can go on Youtube and watch some of their antics. They were funny as hell.


----------



## REDFISH101

Hell yea sure miss them guys funny as all get out:fishslap:


----------



## BOGIA

tk the black headed one died of cancer several years ago.goolgle it and you can find all the info on them.brings back memorys of my child and adult life!


----------



## K-Bill

maaan, wish i had a dime for every time me and a buddy of mine quoted tk and mike while we were hunting, fishing, any other time for that matter. those guys were awesome. the one who's still living tried to do a solo thing for a little while but it just wasn't the same. i die laughing when i drive by sedgefield plantation and think of mike getting fined for a substandard buck and he goes "non-typical, i told ya!"


----------



## Ardiemus

I remember the WWW..... The Waterfowl Widow Maker.....now that was funny, and the one where he swallows the turkey call, and the other guys hit him on the back to call the gobler in....tooo funny.


----------



## Huntinman

TK and Mike was and still is one of the funniest hunting parodys I have ever seen. I know they were based out of Auburn and I believe it was Mike that passed away. I own 4 of there videos myself, hilarious is an understatement!


----------



## Huntinman

Ardiemus said:


> I remember the WWW..... *The Waterfowl Widow Maker*.....now that was funny, and the one where he swallows the turkey call, and the other guys hit him on the back to call the gobler in....tooo funny.


 
Cant forget about the "5 dollar" dog! "5 from each of them white boys and 50 from yall" when the dog ran off and showed back up to the seller, good stuff


----------



## halo1

Huntinman said:


> Cant forget about the "5 dollar" dog! "5 from each of them white boys and 50 from yall" when the dog ran off and showed back up to the seller, good stuff


 
My fav was when bigfoot died from a heart attack chasing TK..then Mike walks up and blasts the dead bigfoot..great show


----------



## IM4MOPAR

Mr safety boy, chairman of the saftey council, hahahaha!!!!!!!!


----------



## BamaFaninMilton

TK is the one who passed away, he had testicular cancer that metastasized and spread throughout his body. 

Mike is actually from Morgan Co., AL, which is where I am from, he went to school with my brother's boss. I've met him a few times, he's as big a nut in real life as he is in those video's!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Go ahead Mr Buckmasta.....Mr I killed me a 3 point yesterday. 

TK the blonde chubby one died of testicular cancer I do beleive. Bad deal either way. I use to see and talk with him in the movie gallery off college rd in Auburn out by the old walmart. He was cool. For some reason we always bumped into each other there. I remember the first time I saw him there, me and a buddy were star struck. We started up a conversation with him and he always spoke to me when we saw each other after that.

That scene where split toe walks up on Mike in the woods and he is trying to pull his bow up when he turns his head always kills me. Been there way to many times my self.... Another good one is when mike shoots that crow when eddie salter is crow calling...then tk looks at him and says to call him one up too. Come on eddie, i want to shoot me a crow too. Classic....

Three white hairs...three white hairs.... we on him now! 

You follow these tips and suggestion you can bag yoself a tro-fee buck like this one too


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Eddie, Eddie Salter...King of the 10 inch beard..... I'm cracking up thinking about those movies!


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Oh...I just remembered a really funny one from the Duck Hunting one.

TK: My Foots Stuck...Root Done Got Me! 
Mike: "Man this is quick rising creek...we got to get you outta here"

So Mike takes off to the truck...stops and shoots a few ducks...gets to the truck and realizes he doesn't have the keys. Gets back and pours coffee down the gun barrel TK is now breathing through cuz the creek is over his head deep.... 

That was funny!


----------



## ButlerCoOwner

Grassflatsfisher said:


> I use to see and talk with him in the movie gallery off college rd in Auburn out by the old walmart. He was cool. For some reason we always bumped into each other there.


 Hey Rob, it's called stalking and there are laws against it...:boxing:


----------



## Grassflatsfisher

Is that what it's called. No joke, I probably saw him 7 or 8 times over a 1 year period in there. That was back in the "you rent it and it better be back tomorrow or we will send Guido to come get it" days.


----------



## IM4MOPAR

How bout' the ole boy that was from lowndes cty, raised by a pack of blueticks as their tracker!!!! 4 pt., acorns and ryegrass, spit, what's this, somebody been cornin' our deer!!!!


----------



## K-Bill

yall seen the bass fishin' one? miss zenetta (sp??)... and the fwc guy who keeps poppin' and yelling "NEED TO SEE YOUR FISHIN' LICENSE!"


----------



## IM4MOPAR

Yea, and the big boy had his the whole time!!!!!


----------



## HisName

Turkey calling


----------



## IM4MOPAR

Man, that cracks me up!!!!! They were nuts, but i think deep down if you've hunted long enough with a buddy, there's alot of humorous stories to go around. Cheers to t.k. And mike for giving us a lighter side!!!!!!


----------



## Rowdy

The first time I met Mike was at the Buckmaster convention in Montgomery. He seemed very shocked when I asked him to sign my hunting hat. I'm sure I wasn't the first, but I told him they were legendary where I'm from.:notworthy: Extremely great guy!:thumbsup:


----------



## Rowdy

Also, I now have to explain to some folks that the "Mike Vick" signature is not who they might think!


----------



## crabislandkayaker

Dagwood said:


> One of them, I think Mike, died. You can go on Youtube and watch some of their antics. They were funny as hell.


It was TK he died of cancer in 2001.


----------



## Dagwood

11 year old post


----------



## halo1




----------



## stevenattsu

Mike is an EMT on a air ambulance in Alabama


----------

